# Cannot load 64-bit SWT libraries on 32-bit JVM



## godi (9. Jan 2011)

Hallo!

Ich wollte mal eine GUI Programmieren dazu habe ich mir den WindowBuilder als Eclipse Plugin installiert.
Nun habe ich ein SWT/JFace Java Projekt eingefügt und eine SWT Application Window.
Wenn ich das jetzt ausführen möchte dann bekomme ich immer:


> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: Cannot load 64-bit SWT libraries on 32-bit JVM
> at org.eclipse.swt.internal.Library.loadLibrary(Library.java:194)
> at org.eclipse.swt.internal.Library.loadLibrary(Library.java:174)
> at org.eclipse.swt.internal.C.<clinit>(C.java:21)
> ...



jetzt habe ich schon die jdk x64 heruntergeladen und installiert aber irgendwie ändert sich da nichts.
Hat da jemand eine Lösung für mich? google spuckt da auch nicht wirklich was hilfreiches aus. :bahnhof:

IDE: Eclipse 3.6.1 64Bit
OS: Windows 7 64Bit

lg, godi


----------



## firewarrior (9. Jan 2011)

In Eclipse:
Window -> Preferences -> Java -> Installed JREs

Ist da das 64bit JDK ausgewählt?


----------



## fastjack (9. Jan 2011)

Das Problem ist, das ein 32bit Windows nix mit 64bit DLL's anfangen kann, also schön 32bit Sachen benutzen.


----------



## godi (9. Jan 2011)

firewarrior hat gesagt.:


> In Eclipse:
> Window -> Preferences -> Java -> Installed JREs
> 
> Ist da das 64bit JDK ausgewählt?



Danke!
Das wars...


----------

